# hog trap



## coondog96 (Feb 12, 2011)

i am wanting to build a hog trap not to big but not real small either and really have no idea of how to go about it , do any of you guys have any ideas and maybe some pics you could throw my way?any help wuld be appreciatted

thanks , coondog


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 12, 2011)

T post and cattle panel! Then all you need is some kind of door...make sure you keep the panel tight so they cant push up the bottom.


----------



## idsman75 (Feb 13, 2011)

T-posts work great.  There's a "how to" video using cattle panel and T-posts on YouTube.  This type of trap or the type of trap I made using fence posts, cattle pannel, and T-posts to support the size range from somewhat time consuming to almost impossible to move around.  The hogs have to find the trap after you've put it in place and the hogs where I hunt tend to be very transient.  They'll be in the area for a few weeks and then they'll seem to disappear for a month or more.  That's when a portable style trap comes in handy.  If you know the areas they currently frequent, you can drive out and drop a portable trap in place.  I'm far from being an expert in this area (only a couple years experience) but that seems the most effective method if eradication is the goal.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283

This is why it's critical to check a trap daily:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283


----------



## desperadoteam (Feb 13, 2011)

We made one out of T post and cattle panel. Finished it saturday morning. Sunday morning we had 14 hogs trapped. This trap is large, its in a circle so the hogs dont get in any corners and tear up the panels. The door is about 8 ft long.


----------



## coondog96 (Feb 14, 2011)

desperadoteam said:


> We made one out of T post and cattle panel. Finished it saturday morning. Sunday morning we had 14 hogs trapped. This trap is large, its in a circle so the hogs dont get in any corners and tear up the panels. The door is about 8 ft long.



any pics of your trap,i would love to see it.


----------



## abrannon (Feb 17, 2011)

You can make a nice portable trap for less than $100.

You will need the following items.
 3ea     16' Cattle panels
 1 sheet of 1" marine grade plywood.
 a welder or even better about 30 7/16 Cable clamps.

Cut 2 of the panels in half so that you have 4ea 8' panels.  Cut the the outside bar off the two you are going to use as side panels.  This should leave you with 4 inches of panel wire to wrap around the top and bottom panels.  Take the 3rd full size panel and cut your two end pieces out of it.  Then bend those running ends around them as well to hold the box together.  Now cut out your door on one end.  Do not cut it all the way to the ground or all the way to the sides either.  Cut you Plywood to fit inside the cage.  I cut mine so that it is 4-6 inches wider than the door opening and 6-8 inches taller than the door.  So that it can not be pushed thru the opening.  I fasten the top of the wooden door to the cage using U bolts as hinges.  I use bungy straps to slam the door and hold it tight.  Then I run a rope from the door over the top of the cage to the back of the trap.  I have it fastened to a piece of PVC that is placed between two 90 degree bends "Hooks" on the floor.  Poor corn over the hooks and the trigger. when they root in the pile they will push the pipe loose and the door will shut.

Use the Cable clamps to secure the pannels together.  I have had welds break but they have never broken a clamp.

Oh yeah you will need to stake the trap down, I use T post.  If not it will not be where you left it.  I can load and unload this trap by my self and it is easly 1 man poratble for short distances thru clearings.


----------



## deerdander (Feb 18, 2011)

I made a very easy to do trap with a gate, 3 cow panels and 6 ft T posts . caught a bunch right the first week. no trip neccesary


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 18, 2011)

deerdander said:


> I made a very easy to do trap with a gate, 3 cow panels and 6 ft T posts . caught a bunch right the first week. no trip neccesary



Heck yea man they didnt even eat up all your corn!


----------



## coondog96 (Feb 18, 2011)

deerdander said:


> I made a very easy to do trap with a gate, 3 cow panels and 6 ft T posts . caught a bunch right the first week. no trip neccesary



what are your gate demensions,that looks just about like what i need.only bad thing is that it is not portable but still effective if placed in the right place ... proof is in the picture.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 19, 2011)

deerdander said:


> I made a very easy to do trap with a gate, 3 cow panels and 6 ft T posts . caught a bunch right the first week. no trip neccesary



That is SWEET............Looks like it is pretty much Portable too with min set-up................do those T posts have the hooks that will grab the Panel?


----------



## mike bell (Feb 20, 2011)

t post use fence clips that you bend aroung the fence wire, or in this case the panal.


----------



## deerdander (Feb 21, 2011)

Tractor supply sells it all; hog gate is usally priced about $ 220.00.  gate is actually 3 gates. keeps any hogs in the trap from slipping out if another hog roots one gate up to come in.    
T posts are notched on one edge to prevent panels from sliding up. Posts usually come with wire clips for securing and #9 wire works well too.
True the trap isn't as portable as cage traps but only takes 30 or 40 minutes to assemble.
BTW. the fresh corn in the photo was keeping the pigs fed after they were caught until we could give them away.


----------



## Grey Man (Feb 25, 2011)

That is so cool that you can just build a trap and pigs show up. It's like Pork Christmas...


----------

